# My Granny.



## searcher (Jun 22, 2009)

On Saturday June 20, 2009, my Grandma left this world.   She had a large hand in my raising.    She was surrounded by family and friends at the time.   She was one tough ole gal and she lived a hard life.    Her legacy will live on with her children, grandchildren, and great-grandchildren.


Rest now Me-maw, we will all be along shortly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 23, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Jun 23, 2009)

My Condolences :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate it for you. I lost mine in 06 & grew a large hole in my heart because of it.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 23, 2009)

Grandmothers are indeed special, and the loss more poignant. 

.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 23, 2009)

.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

My sincerest condolences, were all here if you need us.


----------

